# The Number of the Beast



## BillK

I'm posting this just to get my total to 667 - not that I'm superstitious of course!


----------



## GeneralZod

It still says it's 666 because The Depths doesn't count! Any non-serious post outside would have to be deleted keeping it at 666.


----------



## Caveat

BillK said:


> I'm posting this just to let people know that 666, the number of the beast, is clearly visible on my scalp


 
What's happened to you BillK?


----------



## Simeon

No reply from BillK. I think he is toast!


----------



## S.L.F

He's probably being chased down the street by people with torches, pitch forks and other farm equipment.


----------



## elefantfresh

He's been listening to too much Iron Maiden I think


----------



## Betsy Og

I think he was quoted as saying it was

"reflections of my warped mind staring back at me"


----------



## LDFerguson

elefantfresh said:


> He's been listening to too much Iron Maiden I think


 
You can never get too much of a band that released a song called Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter and kept a straight face.


----------



## BillK

Just back from an all day session with our parish priest; he reckons that the sharp protrubences on my head are nothing to worry about. I didn't dare ask him about what appears to be a tail growing....


----------



## DavyJones

Are people calling you a horny devil? 


How mad would it be, if you were to stay at 666 FOREVER. If I were a mod I see to it that you did


----------



## DrMoriarty

Congratulations, Bill. If you'd like, we could change your title from 'Frequent Poster' to 'Prince of Darkness' or something catchy like that?


----------



## elefantfresh

I was on a flight two years ago and the flight number was something like IRL666 - can't remember the letters but the 3 numbers were 666. And I parked in some car park in Dublin one time, reversed in, got out and checked to remember where i'd parked - 666!
Thats true!


----------



## Blossy

i once was having a particularly bad day, everything went wrong, due to bad timing, bad luck, wrong place at the right time kind of thing, and on the same day , i ran out of petrol, when i got one of those petrol canister thingys, it would only take 6euors and 66 cents...drove home(very carefully) with that amount, but made it home safe!!! All this landed on a friday the 13th haha!! not superstitous tho, just found it amusing!!


----------



## elefantfresh

Its bad luck to be superstitious


----------



## Teabag

“Woe to you O earth and sea, for the Devil sends the Beast with wrath, because he knows the time is short.  Let him who hath understanding reckon the Number of the Beast, for it is a human number.  Its number is six-hundred and sixty-six.”

Organised Religion is the root of all evil.


----------



## Caveat

Teabag said:


> “Woe to you O earth and sea, for the Devil sends the Beast with wrath, because he knows the time is short. Let him who hath understanding reckon the Number of the Beast, for it is a human number. Its number is six-hundred and sixty-six.”


 
_....Chugga-chugga-chugga - chunk a chunk a chunk_

(Elefantfresh & Betsy Og will get it anyway )


----------



## Cahir

Teabag said:


> “Woe to you O earth and sea, for the Devil sends the Beast with wrath, because he knows the time is short.  Let him who hath understanding reckon the Number of the Beast, for it is a human number.  Its number is six-hundred and sixty-six.”
> 
> Organised Religion is the root of all evil.



Now I'm singing Iron Maiden songs to myself!


----------



## Simeon

Backwards?


----------



## delgirl

Teabag said:


> Organised Religion is the root of all evil.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Betsy Og

for the record, & from memory, the full lyrics are:

Woe to you ..... (as below, quote from revelations)

I lived alone
my mind was blank (no sniggering down the back !! )
I needed time to think to get those memories from my mind
What did I see, could I believe?, that what I saw that night was real and not just fantasy
Just what I saw, in my own dreams, were they reflections of my warped mind staring back at me
Cos in my dreams, its always there, the evil crazes (??) then twists my mind, brings me to despair (long scream)

Night was black was no use turing back cos I just had to see was someone watching me
in the mist dark figures move and twist, was this for real or just some kind of hell?

chorus:
666, The Number of the Beast
Hell and fire, were born to be released

torches blazed and sacred chants were phrased as they stopped to cry, hands held to the sky
in the night the fires were burning bright, the ritual had begun, satans work is done

666, The Number of the Beast
sacrifice is going on tonight

I'm coming back, I will return
and I'll posess your body and I'll make you burn (at concerts this becomes "I'm gonna make sure you burn, you f***** burn")
I have the fire, I have the force
I have the power to make my evil take its course


For the record they've said loadza time they are not into devil worship etc and the song was inspired by The Omen 2. If you're a Maiden .. err... geek.. then the song if often known simply as NOTB. A more clever one is 11.58 (2 minutes to midnight). And believe me there are worse cringe moments than Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter but sure you've to take the great with the bad.


----------



## Caveat

Betsy Og said:


> sacrifice *is going on* tonight


 
Have to say I've never liked this particular turn of phrase in the song.

It sounds like "shenanigans" or something:

"Ah dem Iron Maiden boys - sacrificing now is it? Jayzuz ye can't be up to dem"

But great track obviously.


----------



## Remix

> Organised Religion is the root of all evil.


 
Didn't you guys get the memo ?

Now is not the time for Richard Dawkins paperbacks!

Right now it's the republicans, their sinister supporters and especially Sarah Palin are the root of all evil. Please stay with the program as Obama's campaign is disintegrating before our eyes. There'll be plenty of time after the election for the religion hating.

The media are doing their part: a recent example was during John McCain’s convention speech, an anti-Republican heckler began yelling at him. Media officials removed the man and immediately gave him a job as a political correspondent for the new york times.


----------



## Cahir

Betsy Og said:


> for the record, & from memory, the full lyrics are:
> 
> 
> Night was black was no use *turing* back cos I just had to see was someone watching me
> in the mist dark figures move and twist, was this for real or just some kind of hell?



Think it's *Holding *back.  Still can't stop singing it in my head.  And now I've got 2 minutes to midnight stuck there too.


----------



## Caveat

According to www.getlyrics.com Cahir is right.

(It's a great site for obscure metal lyrics BTW - they even have _Bathory_ and the like)

Also note, _*left *_alone (news to me)

*I left alone, my mind was blank.*
*I needed time to get the memories from my mind.*

*What did I see, can I believe,*
*That what I saw last night was real*
*and not just fantasy.*

*Just what I saw, in my own dreams,*
*Were they reflections of my warped mind*
*staring back at me.*

*'Cause in my dreams, it's always there,*
*The evil face that twists my mind and brings*
*me to despair.*

*Night was black, was no use holding back,*
*'Cause I just had to see, was someone*
*watching me.*
*In the mist, dark figures move and twist,*
*Was all this for real, or just some kind of hell.*
*666 the number of the beast.*
*Hell and fire was born to be released.*

*Torches blazed and sacred chants were praised,*
*As they start to cry, hands held to the sky.*
*In the night, the fires burning bright,*
*The ritual has begun, Satan's work is done.*
*666 the number of the beast.*
*Sacrifice is going on tonight.*

*This can't go on, I must inform the lord.*
*Can this still be real or just some crazy dream.*
*But I feel drawn towards the chanting hordes,*
*They seem to mesmerise...can't avoid their eyes.*
*666 the number of the beast.*
*666 the one for you and me.*

*I'm coming back, I will return,*
*And I'll possess your body and I'll make you burn.*
*I have the fire, I have the force.*
*I have the power to make my evil take it's course.*


----------



## Betsy Og

While I cant really give out as I missed the entire verse, but surely its 

"I must inform *the law*" ??, how would you inform the lord? prayer? (unless its the lord of the manor but that doesnt seem to tally).


btw, for those who've bought the recent stuff, isnt the song Dance of Death more a less a thematic re-run of Number of the Beast. One of the less satisfactory aspects of the "revival" since the album Brave New World is a few of these re-run songs. Another example is Dream of Mirrors being more or less Infinite Dreams.


----------



## elefantfresh

And for those total Maiden nerds (yes, i'm one) when all the noise was being made about them being devil worshipers, on their next album "Piece of Mind" there is a recording backwards (i trashed a few needles doing this) at the end of a song - can't remember which one - which says "don't mess with things you dont understand". 
My poor parents....


----------



## elefantfresh

Just found this on google...


*Hidden message*

 At the beginning of the sixth track, Still Life the band included a hidden message which could only be understood by playing the album backwards. This was a joke and an intended swing back at the critics who had accused Maiden of being satanic. The backwards-message features Nicko McBrain mimicking Idi Amin (or rather mimicking John Bird mimicking Idi Amin) uttering the following phrase _"What ho said the t'ing with the three "bonce", do not meddle with things you don't understand..."_, followed by a belch. The phrase itself is taken from the satirical album _The Colleckerted [sic] Broadcasts of Idi Amin_ by Bird and Alan Coren. _"What ho"_ and _"What ho said the t'ing"_ are phrases that also crop up regularly on McBrain's "Listen With Nicko!" tracks from the _First Ten Years_ collection.


----------



## Cahir

Any way of playing cds or Ipods backwards?


----------



## DavyJones

Cahir said:


> Any way of playing cds or Ipods backwards?




Have a look on www.youtube.com it is surely there. youtube is like the worlds biggest jukebox. I love the selection of music on it.


----------



## elefantfresh

> Any way of playing cds or Ipods backwards?


you could rip the cd onto your machine - or put the MP3 on your machine and using a wav editor you could do that handy. 
Or alternativly, click this!


----------



## Celtwytch

You probably won't believe this, but the first time I started reading this thread, someone in my office picked up a file and said "Ah - 666, the number of the beast".

Sorry for reviving a thread so long after the last post, but I couldn't post here at the time cos I hadn't been signed up to AAM for long enough!


----------



## csirl

> Right now it's the republicans, their sinister supporters and especially Sarah Palin are the root of all evil. Please stay with the program as Obama's campaign is disintegrating before our eyes. There'll be plenty of time after the election for the religion hating.


 
A lot of wacko religious people in the US think that Obama is the second coming of the devil - reference to some passage in the book of revelations about a great leader who uses slickness to fool everyone into putting him into power, but then turns out to be the devil. 



On the 666 thing, why did the Gardai chose it as the prefix on their phone numbers .e. 01-666 ????.


----------



## Mpsox

Driving into work on Monday through Tallaght, there was a white bus in front of me picking up school kids. It looked like an old CIE bus but where the route number would usually be, the number on it was..........666


----------



## Teabag

Mpsox said:


> Driving into work on Monday through Tallaght, there was a white bus in front of me picking up school kids. It looked like an old CIE bus but where the route number would usually be, the number on it was..........666



Yeah that bus is probably full of little divils !


----------



## Celtwytch

csirl said:


> On the 666 thing, why did the Gardai chose it as the prefix on their phone numbers .e. 01-666 ????.


 
Maybe cos too many people object to having a phone number that begins with those digits.


----------



## Purple

From ;

"A newly discovered fragment of the oldest surviving copy of the New Testament indicates that, as far as the Antichrist goes, theologians, scholars, heavy metal groups, and television evangelists have got the wrong number. *Instead of 666, it's actually the far less ominous 616*."


----------



## Caveat

I was reading a book the other night - imagine my horror when the page after 665 turned out to be...666!!! 

I think the wind might have been howling outside the window as well...a bit. It was uncanny.


----------



## Celtwytch

Purple said:


> From ;
> 
> "A newly discovered fragment of the oldest surviving copy of the New Testament indicates that, as far as the Antichrist goes, theologians, scholars, heavy metal groups, and television evangelists have got the wrong number. *Instead of 666, it's actually the far less ominous 616*."


 
616 doesn't have quite the same ring as 666, does it?


----------



## gipimann

csirl said:


> On the 666 thing, why did the Gardai chose it as the prefix on their phone numbers .e. 01-666 ????.


 
I think it's very simple - it's the upsidedown 999!


----------



## Celtwytch

gipimann said:


> I think it's very simple - it's the upsidedown 999!


 
Ooh - never thought of that!


----------



## Welfarite

Betsy Og said:


> If you're a Maiden .. err... geek.. then the song if often known simply as NOTB.


 

The correct term is "Maiden Head", I think......


----------



## csirl

> I think it's very simple - it's the upsidedown 999!


 
Upsidedown emergency service - kind of suits the Gardai


----------

